# Initial review of the Carbonetic /ATS carbon carbon clutch and BWA turbos



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

The Clutch

After some problems with the D.Speed/Tilton clutch I had that we tried to install, I purchased a ATS C/C 1350kg clutch.

The kit was well packaged, came with all the conversion parts for a pull to push conversion (all geniune Nissan parts, now I have 2 sets ) and a 13 page owners manual.

Install was straight forward, took my guys about 1 1/2 hours to put the clutch and trans back on (trans was already off from removing the Tilton and already had the conversion parts on it). 

Bite is set up to grab off the floor, no chatter and pedal stiffness feels like my previous Nismo Copper Mix (silver cover).

Intial impressions are awesome. I've only put about 37 miles on it from last night and this morning. Break in time is 800-1000 miles, I'm going to try to have it broken in by this weekend.

The turbos

Twin Bulleyes / Borg Warner S256's with a .84 A/R, basicly 56 trim turbos. These turbos have T3 inlets and 4/6 bolts outlet. Turbos sits on top of custom made manifolds with Tial 38mm w/g's and custom down pipes.

Initally the car came out a couple of weeks ago, it came out with a rough tune, leaking rear manifold and a slipping clutch. It lagged and didn't hit full boost to about 4.8k-5k.

After driving it around yesterday night, still with a rough tune, but the no leaky manifold, new OS G trans and new clutch. Turbos started to spool about 2.8k-3k and wants to go. 

If the clutch gets broken in this week I'll get her dyno'd and tuned.

John


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for another review on the ATS. And it seems that this is the general conseus with the ATS clutches. 

They seem to be getting popular on here now!!!


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Is the ATS a twin plate? 

What power is it rated at? - My ORC 709D chatters like mad when you put your foot on the clutch. Makes tha car sound like a bag of nails 

Will be keeping an eye on this thread :thumbs:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You can get the ATS in single/twin/triple plate...


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

The Carbonetics/ATS carbon/carbon is rated at 1100kgs or 1350kgs. Your ORC are rated for 700ps.

John


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Although a decent clutch, my twin plate ATS carbon with the 1350kg plate slips a lot more than I thought it would under power. I think that their power rating for that model (900ps) is way overrated as I am pushing at best 800hp. My advice is to get more clutch than you think you need for your power output. Just my 0.02c.


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

From what i've heard about these carbon clutches, they need to be up to temperature for them to work properly, and the operating temp is rather high. So if you use this clutch on the street, it isn't going to last all that long at all.

I'd highly recommend you guys look into the SACHS clutches, i've got one going in my ~800hp 26/30 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

We fitted a Carbonetics triple plate carbon to the Garage Bomber.

Firstly the "1000 miles" is misleading. You could drive 1000 miles on a motorway trip and hardly do any clutch ops at all. You need to rack up clutch ops, not necessarily "miles". I bedded mine in via several days runs to the office in the traffic.

Impressions? It has a much more user friendly feel to it than the HKS triple plate which came out and generally it is true that it feels much more like a standard clutch in use. Downside so far is that if you get it REALLY hot then it tends to grab and will not fully release, which means with the sequential its impossible to shift out of first into neutral or find reverse. Once it has cooled down again it seems OK.

Does it slip under power on launch? So far I think the answer is no. Of course, the HKS never, ever slips, so I suppose in this regard they are equal. With more miles and more heavy use I should be able to give a more extensive report.

Based on experience to date, it certainly seems to be a clutch to consider seriously if you run a high powered engine.

DaveG


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

have any pics of your upgraded engine bay?


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's a couple. I'll try to get more pics of the new pipework


















John


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

cool GTR John well done :smokin: 

Across carbonetic clutches and LSD's in stock for R32, 33 34 now


ATS&ACROSS CARBONETIC


----------



## Terava (Jun 15, 2009)

We are starting a test run on a Carbonetic twin in Rb26/gtst box (in S14) soon. (~600hp)

But any advices: when pushes clutch, it makes loud noise like there were 2 metals touching... It's hard to believe that that is normal. And it starts when pushes just a 2-3 cm, right after it relieses.. 


This has to be sorted out first... Any ideas..?
-Jani


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The loud noise is the plates 'rattling' in cage since you have released the clamping pressure.

I have killed my second set of plates in the triple. It is also prone to slipping a little most of the way up the drag strip.

Talked to ATS in USA who advise with the power I'm running plus my launch technique of slipping slightly off the line rather than just dumping the clutch to save the gearbox and half shafts, the clutch simply cannot cope. I'm presently investigating possible alternative clutch solutions.

You DEFINITELY need to heat up the clutch before giving it a launch, that means handbrake on and feed the clutch up at around 2-3000rpm, let it bite slightly, count to 10 and de-clutch. Do that a few times just before you go.

Road wise, it was OK. I don't launch from the lights of course!

DaveG


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I had one of these fitted in 2008 just before i crashed my gtr. I had 430 bhp and put a ATS twin in. In a word Fantastic. But that was comapired to a single exeedy. I will defo be considering one of these in my next build!.


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*ATS Tripples*

Hi


I have a ATS Twin on my 33 gtr running 2.6 l with 2530s at 1.2 bar.
Must say excellent clutch for road use with std feel

Now building a RB30 with T51 and looking to see what people think of the ATS tripple? What torque can these handle? Need clutch capable of over 700 lb/ft

Regards

Pete


----------

